# American football in Poland



## marekjoz (Jul 17, 2012)

So on Sunday I was at the game - final match of the Polish National American Football League.
This was my first american football game I watched live, as this sport is not so popular in Poland. What do you think about those photos and video?
Shot with 5d2 and 7d, different lenses.


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 17, 2012)

more


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 17, 2012)

more


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 17, 2012)

Game was played at the National Stadium in Warsaw, which hosted Euro 2012 a few weeks ago.


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 17, 2012)

..and some video. Until 1:51 there is a picnic before the match (some fun for ordinary people). No postprocessing, just raw video from the camera.

NAC VII Superfinał, Warszawa 2012-07-15


----------



## RC (Jul 17, 2012)

Good stuff! Mind sharing your Exif data? I'm assuming action shots are all with 7D while stadium shots are 5D?


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 17, 2012)

Sure, EXIF data as photos follow (check filename)

-------------------------------
*File Name	IMG_0729.JPG*
Camera Model	Canon EOS 7D
Shooting Mode	Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed )	1/1000
Av( Aperture Value )	4.0
Metering Mode	Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed	1600
Auto ISO Speed	OFF
Lens	EF70-200mm f/4L IS USM
Focal Length	200.0mm
Image Quality	Fine
Flash	Off
FE lock	OFF
White Balance Mode	Auto
AF Mode	AI Servo AF
Picture Style	Standard
Sharpness	3
Contrast	0
Saturation	0
Color tone	0
Color Space	sRGB v1.31 (Canon)
Long exposure noise reduction	0:Off
High ISO speed noise reduction	0:Standard
Highlight tone priority	0isable
Auto Lighting Optimizer	Standard
Peripheral illumination correction	Enable
Drive Mode	High-speed continuous shooting
Live View Shooting	OFF
-------------------------------

*File Name	IMG_2625.JPG*
Camera Model	Canon EOS 5D Mark II
Shooting Mode	Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed )	1/500
Av( Aperture Value )	4.0
Metering Mode	Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed	800
Auto ISO Speed	OFF
Lens	EF70-200mm f/4L IS USM
Focal Length	81.0mm
Image Quality	Fine
Flash	Off
FE lock	OFF
White Balance Mode	Auto
AF Mode	One-Shot AF
Picture Style	Standard
Sharpness	3
Contrast	0
Saturation	0
Color tone	0
Color Space	sRGB v1.31 (Canon)
Long exposure noise reduction	0:Off
High ISO speed noise reduction	0:Standard
Highlight tone priority	0isable
Auto Lighting Optimizer	0:Standard
Peripheral illumination correction	Enable
Drive Mode	Continuous shooting
Live View Shooting	OFF
-------------------------------

*File Name	IMG_2755.JPG*
Camera Model	Canon EOS 7D
Shooting Mode	Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed )	1/800
Av( Aperture Value )	5.6
Metering Mode	Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed	1600
Auto ISO Speed	OFF
Lens	EF70-200mm f/4L IS USM +1.4x
Focal Length	280.0mm
Image Quality	Fine
Flash	Off
FE lock	OFF
White Balance Mode	Auto
AF Mode	AI Servo AF
Picture Style	Standard
Sharpness	3
Contrast	0
Saturation	0
Color tone	0
Color Space	sRGB v1.31 (Canon)
Long exposure noise reduction	0:Off
High ISO speed noise reduction	0:Standard
Highlight tone priority	0isable
Auto Lighting Optimizer	Standard
Peripheral illumination correction	Enable
Drive Mode	High-speed continuous shooting
Live View Shooting	OFF
-------------------------------

*File Name	IMG_2802.JPG*
Camera Model	Canon EOS 5D Mark II
Shooting Mode	Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed )	1/1000
Av( Aperture Value )	4.0
Metering Mode	Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed	1600
Auto ISO Speed	OFF
Lens	EF70-200mm f/4L IS USM
Focal Length	192.0mm
Image Quality	Fine
Flash	Off
FE lock	OFF
White Balance Mode	Auto
AF Mode	AI Servo AF
Picture Style	Standard
Sharpness	3
Contrast	0
Saturation	0
Color tone	0
Color Space	sRGB v1.31 (Canon)
Long exposure noise reduction	0:Off
High ISO speed noise reduction	0:Standard
Highlight tone priority	0isable
Auto Lighting Optimizer	0:Standard
Peripheral illumination correction	Enable
Drive Mode	Continuous shooting
Live View Shooting	OFF
-------------------------------

*File Name	IMG_3115.JPG*
Camera Model	Canon EOS 5D Mark II
Shooting Mode	Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed )	1/250
Av( Aperture Value )	4.0
Metering Mode	Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed	800
Auto ISO Speed	OFF
Lens	EF24-105mm f/4L IS USM
Focal Length	60.0mm
Image Quality	Fine
Flash	Off
FE lock	OFF
White Balance Mode	Auto
AF Mode	One-Shot AF
Picture Style	Standard
Sharpness	3
Contrast	0
Saturation	0
Color tone	0
Color Space	sRGB v1.31 (Canon)
Long exposure noise reduction	0:Off
High ISO speed noise reduction	0:Standard
Highlight tone priority	0isable
Auto Lighting Optimizer	0:Standard
Peripheral illumination correction	Enable
Drive Mode	Continuous shooting
Live View Shooting	OFF
-------------------------------

*File Name	IMG_2136.JPG*
Camera Model	Canon EOS 5D Mark II
Shooting Mode	Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed )	1/800
Av( Aperture Value )	5.6
Metering Mode	Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed	800
Auto ISO Speed	OFF
Lens	EF17-40mm f/4L USM
Focal Length	17.0mm
Image Quality	Fine
Flash	Off
FE lock	OFF
White Balance Mode	Auto
AF Mode	One-Shot AF
Picture Style	Standard
Sharpness	3
Contrast	0
Saturation	0
Color tone	0
Color Space	sRGB v1.31 (Canon)
Long exposure noise reduction	0:Off
High ISO speed noise reduction	0:Standard
Highlight tone priority	0isable
Auto Lighting Optimizer	0:Standard
Peripheral illumination correction	Enable
Drive Mode	Single shooting
Live View Shooting	OFF
-------------------------------

*File Name	IMG_2388.JPG*
Camera Model	Canon EOS 5D Mark II
Shooting Mode	Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed )	1/640
Av( Aperture Value )	4.0
Metering Mode	Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed	800
Auto ISO Speed	OFF
Lens	EF70-200mm f/4L IS USM
Focal Length	70.0mm
Image Quality	Fine
Flash	Off
FE lock	OFF
White Balance Mode	Auto
AF Mode	One-Shot AF
Picture Style	Standard
Sharpness	3
Contrast	0
Saturation	0
Color tone	0
Color Space	sRGB v1.31 (Canon)
Long exposure noise reduction	0:Off
High ISO speed noise reduction	0:Standard
Highlight tone priority	0isable
Auto Lighting Optimizer	0:Standard
Peripheral illumination correction	Enable
Drive Mode	Continuous shooting
Live View Shooting	OFF
-------------------------------

*File Name	IMG_2606.JPG*
Camera Model	Canon EOS 5D Mark II
Shooting Mode	Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed )	1/50
Av( Aperture Value )	11.0
Metering Mode	Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed	400
Auto ISO Speed	OFF
Lens	EF24-105mm f/4L IS USM
Focal Length	24.0mm
Image Quality	Fine
Flash	Off
FE lock	OFF
White Balance Mode	Auto
AF Mode	One-Shot AF
Picture Style	Standard
Sharpness	3
Contrast	0
Saturation	0
Color tone	0
Color Space	sRGB v1.31 (Canon)
Long exposure noise reduction	0:Off
High ISO speed noise reduction	0:Standard
Highlight tone priority	0isable
Auto Lighting Optimizer	0:Standard
Peripheral illumination correction	Enable
Drive Mode	Continuous shooting
Live View Shooting	OFF
-------------------------------

Wow, that's some really boring lecture


----------



## nikkito (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice pics man! Strange to see American "football" is played in Poland...


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 18, 2012)

nikkito said:


> Nice pics man! Strange to see American "football" is played in Poland...



And specialy in such a place like National Stadium built for Euro 2012! In fact that was a first official sport event (not a friendly one) at this stadium except Euro 2012. In Poland there are 38 teams of American Football, but first serious games were played around 2006


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 18, 2012)

Few BW.


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 18, 2012)

bw


----------

